# Advice on Demo model car



## Merrion (19 Oct 2005)

Hi, I have seen a deal on a 05 Opel Astra however its a demo model car.
Has anyone any advice on buying demo models - any pro's or con's? 
Any feedback on the 05 Opel Astra would be helpful too. 

Thanks a mil


----------



## RS2K (19 Oct 2005)

The 3 door rocks. Nice looking motor that.

A low miles demo car should be ok, but insist on a comprehensive warranty, and look for a lot of money (20%?) off the new retail price.

Check the spec. and if new models offer more kit, haggle hard.


----------



## Diddles (19 Oct 2005)

On Demo cars always try and beat the dealer down in price.they tend to overprice them.also make sure the car has not been rented to our visitors from the USA who may have been hopping it off ditches around the ring of kerry for the past 6 months.Get the car tested by someone in the trade and look for any body repairs that may have been carried out.Personally though I would go for a toyota but thats just my opinion.

D


----------



## Merrion (20 Oct 2005)

So would a 05 1.4 Opel Astra hatchback, 6000 miles, 17500 euro approx sound like good value?


----------



## Diddles (20 Oct 2005)

loughquinn said:
			
		

> So would a 05 1.4 Opel Astra hatchback, 6000 miles, 17500 euro approx sound like good value?


 
Sounds ok on the price.2 questions though

How much is the car new?
What did they ask you for before you got them to 17.5k?

D


----------



## Merrion (20 Oct 2005)

The car is about 21500 new. The 17.5 is the asking price I'm hoping then to haggle them to 16.5 to 17


----------



## zooman (20 Oct 2005)

all ex demo cars are hire drives that have been leased for approx 3 months to hertz avis etc


----------



## Diddles (20 Oct 2005)

loughquinn said:
			
		

> The car is about 21500 new. The 17.5 is the asking price I'm hoping then to haggle them to 16.5 to 17


Say you have 16 k to spend and see what he says.Say you will pay for the car right away and pretend to take out a chequebook.Remember they get commission when you pay.Pay 16.5 tops.Best of luck and let us know

D


----------



## pinoy (21 Oct 2005)

I got a demo Astra hatchback last 2001 April at 9K mileage EUR14950 with alloys. Crossons gave me 12 months warranty.

Luckily, I had it serviced a month earlier 2002 March before my warranty expires. They found problem in water pump which I remember it would cost me EUR550 labor and parts then. But I was quick to tell them it's still under warranty and they replaced it (including timing belt) at no cost.

I think that's a valuable lesson for me to do when buying second hand car. Service the car (in the same garage where you bought them) before the warranty expires.

Btw, our Astra is on 60K now. Never had problem. Fully serviced every 10K. Just changed timing belt. Although I have to admit, 1.4 is really underpower. Otherwise, we love it and it never let us down.


----------



## RS2K (23 Oct 2005)

zooman said:
			
		

> all ex demo cars are hire drives that have been leased for approx 3 months to hertz avis etc



Not neccesarily.


----------



## tomthumb (23 Oct 2005)

I have been looking at 05 Astras also - new/nearly near.  Best one so far is brand new 3 door  Astra for 18,000 but open to negotiation.  Saw a few others -nearly new - but 10,000 kms for about 1,500 less.  Some dealers seem to have bought in stock and I quote one "just to fill up the place before the 2006 rush!"  Also saw a nice new civic for about same price as new Astra so a bit confused now as its impressive too!


----------



## Merrion (25 Oct 2005)

Drove the Astra at the weekend and was quite happy with it?

However i have 2 options:
1. 05 Astra - previously owned by salesman - 6000 miles - 17500 (may be some bargaining power here) - 18 month manufacturer waranty
2. 05 Astra - ex rental car - 10000 miles - 16800 - 14 month manufacturer waranty

Which is better?


----------



## RS2K (25 Oct 2005)

What's the new list and cash prices?


----------



## Merrion (26 Oct 2005)

The 05 astra Life is about 21500 new - the above quotes are cash prices (no trade in)


----------



## RS2K (26 Oct 2005)

That's not bad value in that case. Go for the salesman's 3 door. 1.6 if possible.


----------



## Merrion (26 Oct 2005)

Should have mentioned that the car is 1.4 and 5 door but I am guessing that the salesman's car is still the better option. 

Thanks for the advice


----------

